# Spiteful Pooping?!



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think dogs do this to get back at their people. I do think that housebroken dogs mess in the house due to stress... I would not scold or punish the dog for these accidents (unless you actually catch her in the act of pooping), as I think that your disapproval would only add to the stress. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Spite is purely a human trait. More likely it's a manifistation of physical stress or an attention seeking behavior.

Two things to try:

1. Consider how much, if any, time you've spent actually *training* her to stay on her bed when company comes over. A lot of the times, we expect a dog to just *do* something b/c we want it to happen, or b/c the dog does it well under some circumstances. However, if you've not practiced this behavior when exciting visitors are over, we can't expect it to work under those circumstances.

2. Get her used to being behind the gate at other times during the day so that it's not such a novel and potentially stressful experience when you need to use the gate as a management tool.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Quiz's advice is perfect. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Spite is purely a human trait. More likely it's a manifistation of physical stress or an attention seeking behavior.
> 
> Two things to try:
> 
> ...


:wavey: What she said!!!


----------



## afwalworth74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll give them a try.


----------

